# Beseler 67 SD Alignment?



## kaiserschmarrn (Nov 29, 2020)

I got a Beseler 67 SD (Dichro) in a local package deal where I was interested in other parts of the package.  This is an enlarger that looks like a mini 23 C II, not something with a single column like an Omega.  I have seen both types of chassis when looking up this enlarger.  The enlarger head has a swivel for wall projection function, lockable by a lever.  What I see is that the head locks a bit tilted to one side, ie, not pointing perpendicular to the baseboard.  The head locks in a downward projection mode with a detent and locking lever.  So far, I see no way  to adjust it so that when it hits the detent, it is pretty close to aligned.  Anyone familiar with this enlarger and how this might be aligned.  I have the manual, but so far, the adjustments shown in there do not seem to talk about this, just other points.

Thanks for any help,

Danny


----------

